# Is Pollock a mild fish that's good to smoke ?



## red sled (Feb 14, 2018)

Our local Fareway has 5 lb boxes of Pollock fillets on sale for $7.99 each.  My wife and I like mild flavored fish. Is this a deal I should jump on ?  

Any worries about fine bones like the last trout fillets I got ?  Thanks.


----------



## tropics (Feb 14, 2018)

It is a mild fish if you remove the skin and blood line,there is always a chance there may be some bones.
Richie


----------



## cmayna (Feb 14, 2018)

Never done Pollock.  Would be fun to experiment with. Send me 2-3# of it and I'll give it a try :D  Just keep researching online for recipes and then throw a dart at one.   Or if you find a couple different recipes you want to try, divide up your stash and do a couple smoke-a-thon's.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 14, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## troutman (Feb 14, 2018)

Like Richie says, it's a very mild fish.  I've breaded and deep fried them before but never smoked.  I have smoked a lot of flounder and I would say that it's a similar type of meat smoke wise so I would not give it a long heavy smoke.  Try a batch and see how you like it, you can always adjust.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2018)

i really like pollock...  It is very mild..  I bread it in Zatarain's Fish Fri...  and skillet fry it..   They use pollock for surimi..  where they make fake crab and the like..  It does take other flavors really well...  I muchly prefer it over tillapi...  especially farm raised tillapia..  it has a muddy taste to me...   pollock "should be" all wild caught..   no krap from the Mekong river...


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 14, 2018)

Is that five lbs of fillets for $7.99, or $7.99 a pound? If the former, I'd jump on it. Fillets shouldn't have many bones, if at all.


----------



## red sled (Feb 15, 2018)

Thank you all for your input !   Yes it's advertised as $7.99 for a 5 lb. box so I think I'll buy one box and try it.

They're also advertising Orange Roughy filets for $8.99 per lb.  frozen.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 16, 2018)

I would encourage you to try it.
If you don't like it, I'd bet there is a cat around that would finish the box for you.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 17, 2018)

Orange Roughy is no Mackerel but it has a much stronger fishy flavor than Pollock, which some prefer to stand up to smoke...JJ


----------



## red sled (Mar 11, 2018)

Thank you chef jimmyj. We do like orange roughy too. 

Just wanted to report that the smoked Pollock was a success.  It cooked quickly and didn't get as smokey as I would have liked, but I brined it for a couple hours before smoking with hickory chips and I was happy.  It's kinda crumbly and fell apart getting it out of the smoker so I used it to make fish tacos.  They were delicious with no strong fish taste.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 11, 2018)

Fish tacos... One of my fav's.......


----------

